# Help Moving



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

I need 1 or 2 helpers moving from PCB to Destin tommorow morning - Monday, 12th $10/hr.

Call Bill 543-3458


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Good luck with the move... I'd give you a hand for nothing, but I have the infamous ECAR orientation tomorrow.


----------

